# (WANTED)Aromamizer Velocity style deck (Deck Only)



## D4rk_510th (23/1/16)

I have a Aromamizer RDTA, but came without the Velocity style deck, so I’m trying to find a place that can organise just the Velocity deck so I can switch it out on my Aromamizer RDTA.


----------

